# Cosmetics Company Outlets



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 30, 2006)

So I know there was a cosmetic company outlet just 25 miles south of me but never went there until today. I LOVE IT. They have SO much stuff on the cheap! MAC stuff too! They had like 20 Belle Azure e/s (the blue one...I dont know if the name is Belle Azure or if thats the name of the collection). I bought that for 9 dollars, and a Blue storm pigment for 13. I know I'll be there more often! Any one else score great MAC deals at one of these outlets?


----------



## tracie (Jan 30, 2006)

there's one about an hour and a half away from me, the first (and only time) I went there they had a bunch of shadows..ingenue blue, guacamole, electro sky, unorthodox..etc.  I was happy for the guacamole


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 30, 2006)

Its funny that you mentioned this, I went to the Carlsbad Outlets to the CCS and I picked up Silly Goose e/s and Pinch Me Blush...  I almost bought Felt Blue... but I don't know if I would use it that much...


----------



## user3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey where is that at? I only know about the Gilory and Vacaville one.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Hey where is that at? I only know about the Gilory and Vacaville one._

 


Its down here by San Diego Vanessa


Here is the site..

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=66


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 30, 2006)

does anyone know if there are any in new york?? thanks


----------



## talk2mesun (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_does anyone know if there are any in new york?? thanks_

 
go to www.outletbound.com


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Hey where is that at? I only know about the Gilory and Vacaville one._

 
Yea, the one I went to was in Gilroy. Kind of a pain in the rear to find it, but I was happy in the end! I didn't know there was one in Vacaville, I'll have to make a trip out there someday!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jan 30, 2006)

Lucky!! I really wish I had one near by me. I would go all the time.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, I've been to the one in Carlsbad, but at the time I wasn't into MAC *shame on me*, and I didn't pay attention to the MAC stuff. I wanna go back so bad!


----------



## tannny (Jan 30, 2006)

i am so happy you posted this, so this is what a cco is, hmmm i have one about an hr away from me, i am so going!


----------



## booters78 (Jan 30, 2006)

I go to the one in Vacaville about once a month(its about an hour from me)..I just love that store...such good finds...


----------



## angela (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_So I know there was a cosmetic company outlet just 25 miles south of me but never went there until today. I LOVE IT. They have SO much stuff on the cheap! MAC stuff too! They had like 20 Belle Azure e/s (the blue one...I dont know if the name is Belle Azure or if thats the name of the collection). I bought that for 9 dollars, and a Blue storm pigment for 13. I know I'll be there more often! Any one else score great MAC deals at one of these outlets?_

 
hey! is this the one in Gilroy?! I live in SF and i'm planning to go there this Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you remember seeing other things besides what you mentioned above?? any msfs, other LE shadows, etc? I can't wait to do some damage


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jan 31, 2006)

Woodbury Commons had Kitchmas, Provence, Deckchair and Coco like a week a go. I live like 45 minutes away (in Rockland County) but I try to go about once a month. It's a rare find up there.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jan 31, 2006)

I go to the only one in Michigan (that I know off) from time to time, but they hardly ever have anything good!


----------



## sweetza (Jan 31, 2006)

I found all of the MSFs (except pleasureflush and new vegas) at the Marysville CCO last Wednesday so maybe they'll start popping up at other locations too?  You have to be fast though, I got them right when they put them out Wednesday night before close, and by Thursday at opening they were pretty much gone.  I always call and bug them though so that helps  8) 

But yeah, over time I have found sooo much good stuff there.


----------



## stella. (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 
_Woodbury Commons had Kitchmas, Provence, Deckchair and Coco like a week a go. I live like 45 minutes away (in Rockland County) but I try to go about once a month. It's a rare find up there._

 
I've never been to one, and that's closest to me so I have a few question. How is the store set out? As in, are there just bins and there's MU in them, or it's like a counter.


----------



## darla (Jan 31, 2006)

Mine never has crap.  The manager likes to spotlight Stila, so that has the biggest selection, but even then it's mostly holiday/fragrance sets.


----------



## michy_mimi (Jan 31, 2006)

There is one of those outlets like 5 minutes from me here in Minnesota...I am so there tomorrow after work!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella.* 
_I've never been to one, and that's closest to me so I have a few question. How is the store set out? As in, are there just bins and there's MU in them, or it's like a counter._

 

The store is comprised of areas for each brand and each area has a "island" shelves, displaying what they have. It is very organized in that sense. They do have a policy where lipsticks/lipgloss from each brand is typically in a cup, which is filled with colors they have in stock. You have to ask for it at the cash register. The girls in there aren't that helpful, they can be kind of snotty and rude. HTH, let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## angela (Feb 1, 2006)

anyone been to a CCO with msfs from goldplay? Im am DYING to get shimpagne.. i have a non-cc paypal if anyone would like to do a CP for me


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 1, 2006)

hey angela! I don't remember seeing any msfs at the one at the Gilroy Premium Outlets, actually my eyes just went straight to the pigment and shadows! There was only one pigment (Blue Storm), belle azure e/s, a few other e/s, I think 2 ccbs, flammable paint, and crap I can't remember. But they have alot of other nice cosmetics as well, (if you like them lol) like stila, clinique, bobbi brown, etc. like others have stated.
As cantmakeupmymind said, the l/g's and stuff are in cups, and you have to ask them for it unless its already out. When I went the people were nice, but I have been when the employees seemed snooty. Hope you like it! Even if you only find 2-3 things, you still save and it's a nice feeling.

If anyone's interested, there's another store in the Gilroy Premium Outlets that has a stand FULL of NYX cosmetics, it's a fragrance store...I can get the name if anyone would like it. LMK!


----------



## labwom (Feb 1, 2006)

i love cco's i usually get pigments for $10. i LOVEit!!!


----------



## Melody (Feb 4, 2006)

I wish mine had MORE stuff. But I can't complain about cheap MAC! Yea pigments for $10 rules. They know me now when I go in there heh


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 4, 2006)

i assked mine today (Carlsbad) iuf they ever get pigments i go in about once a month and they never have anything, this was the first time in ages they had more than like 3 eyeshadows.


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 6, 2006)

Has anyone had any luck with the CCO at Woodbury Commons? My cousin lives nearby and I want to ask him to stop in and check it out for me but I don't want to send him over there if its not worth the trip. He doesn't know anything about makeup so I'd really just be telling him to look out for anything MAC. 

I myself have only been there a couple of times and all I saw was a bunch of Clinque and Estee Lauder stuff. Anyone fair better at Woodbury Commons CCO? 

I've been hearing about CCO's getting MSF's and great eyeshadows but I never seem to stumble on anything that good


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Feb 6, 2006)

Is Woodbury Commons the same as that Tangiers thing? I think that's what it was called. I could have sworn when I went last year they had something like a CCO. All I remember was loads of Estee Lauder stuff, but, I can't specifically remember MAC.


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 9, 2006)

hey dreamergirl 3... could you tell me the name of the store in gilroy where u bought the pigment and e/s?  were there a lot of mac products there or just a few?  Thanks !


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Feb 9, 2006)

Woodbury Commons is pretty terrible, they never really have any of the "hot" items others have found at CCO's. The best things they had recently were Kitchmas, Coco, Provence, Deckchair pigments. They NEVER usually have pigments, either. Needless to say, they were ALL gone in about 2 days.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Onzgurl, it was just called "Cosmetics Company." To be honest, there wasn't a *lot* of mac stuff, and I'm sure some people wouldn't want some stuff, but I was ecstatic because I don't have a lot of MAC plus it was way cheaper for me. And if not mac, there are tons of other EL makeup lines there as well that I like. HTH!


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks dreamergirl3 !


----------



## Leslie_B (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a cco like 5 minutes from me, so I go almost every week. It's terrible! I mean, I love shopping there but it really makes me broke, especially because they've been getting a ton of stuff in lately.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 10, 2006)

I dont think I have one anywhere near me.


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 20, 2006)

the Camarillo outlets are about 30 minutes away, but I haven't been there since my MAC obsession started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard the selection is always blah though.


----------



## quinngoldie (Feb 20, 2006)

There's one about 90 mins or so from me.  I rarely go there but when I do, I usually get a few eyeshadows since that's all they seem to sell MAC-wise plus some lipglasses.  Plus the employees there are bitches.  But I do like that e/s are only $9


----------



## pale blue (Feb 21, 2006)

I just went to the Commons CCO in Tannersville, PA and they had some So Ceylon MSF's left if anyone was interested (only a few though). No piggies there, which is what I was looking for.


----------



## CaliKris (Feb 21, 2006)

Dang it, all this talk about CCO's...now I am going to have to stop by mine on my way home from work! =]


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 

 
_Lucky!! I really wish I had one near by me. I would go all the time._

 
i know there's one in the gatlinsburg/pigeonforge area..if that helps...


----------



## ErikaL (Feb 1, 2012)

What city is it in I am looking for one in southern California


----------



## XicanaQueen (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a link to all CCO listings in CA http://mallseeker.com/cosmeticscompanystore.aspx?state=5


----------

